# they wouldnt??



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

well today i went in to feed my 1 inch oscars and found my pleco (also small dead at the bottom of the tank all that was left of him was a bit of his head and his spine i also noticed as i pulled the pleco out of the water that it was a whitish grey colour. the only other fish in my tank is zebra danio


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

eat him? Sure they will there pigs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> eat him? Sure they will there pigs












they will eat pretty much anything they can catch and fit in their mouths.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Plecos are pretty bony, so make sure the oscar dosen't choke









Otherwise, yeah the oscar would've


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fishypoo2 said:


> Plecos are pretty bony, so make sure the oscar dosen't choke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my oscar has eaten a few plecos w/ no problem at all









poor lil plecos


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a 1" oscar though
how big was the pleco


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

foot and a half... it was a full 6 hours before the oscar was hungry again


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I wouldnt doubt it...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If only that danio could talk....

The danio (if he had pants) probably shat his pants. He may be next.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> If only that danio could talk....
> 
> The danio (if he had pants) probably shat his pants. He may be next.


 ahahah


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Death in # said:


> a 1" oscar though
> how big was the pleco


 sound a bit weird.do the oscar have teeths at all? cichlids dont have theeths right?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Vampor said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > a 1" oscar though
> ...


 yes oscars and ALL cichlids have teeth. Oscars just don't have very big teeth, but they are there.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they have teeth









they are like very rough sand paper and they hurt like hell


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hehe okay, didnt now that, now the respect for cichlids increased by 5 points


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

oscars have small teeth for cichlids too. if you want to see a cichlid w/ teeth check out dovii or another type of parachromis. they have big sharp teeth









here is a pic of a few of the teeth that are in a dovii's mouth








http://www.aquamojo.com/dovii/Dovii_11.jpg


----------

